# Les câbles Dock Connector qui s'abîment



## ordi71 (14 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je poste par rapport aux câbles Dock Connector.

J'ai toujours bien traité celui qui m'a été donné en même temps que mon iPod Touch, et pourtant, il est à moitié sectionné (voyez par vous même sur les photos). Ça a commencé avec la partie où on voit le petit sigle, puis ça a continué vers l'arrière. Je suis maintenant avec un câble n'ayant pas de gaine à cet endroit, et j'ai peur qu'il se rompe où qu'un faux contact se forme, m'empêchant de charger mon précieux. 

Les photos :


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2011)

Appelle le SAV Apple pour le faire changer
(et va lire la news à ce sujet sur MacGeneration)
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/204132/cables-la-tyrannie-de-l-equipe-design-d-apple


----------



## ordi71 (14 Juin 2011)

Je l'ai lu, mais mon iPod n'étant plus sous garantie, Apple me changera-t-il le câble ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2011)

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien... essaie de les appeler (c'est un défaut de conception, ils devraient accepter de le changer)


----------



## ordi71 (15 Juin 2011)

Merci de ta réponse, je vais les appeler.


----------



## max--13 (10 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je déterre le sujet j'ai le même problème.

Je viens d'appeler Apple pour un problème sur mon iPhone (donc ils le prennent en charge) et j'ai demandé par la même occasion s'ils pouvaient prendre en garantie mon câble car il se dénude et au téléphone on m'a dit que le câble n'était pas garantie.

Je pense que c'est juste parce qu'ils avaient pas envie de s'embêter à rajouter ça au dossier. 

Bref, pensez-vous qu'en boutique Apple Store, ils vont me le prendre en garantie  Quelqu'un a t-il déjà fait cette procédure ?


----------

